# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أتركها تموت وحدها

## عيون لاتنام

*أتذكر حرقة بكاء الأمس فيدخل الحزن في نفسي*
*ويتسلل إلي بدون أن أعلم وقت ميعاده*
*كنت أظنه سيكون أجمل يوم 0000 وأحلى ساعات*
*إنتظرته بشوق*
*ظننت إني لن أفارقك في هذا اليوم*
*ولكنك كما أنت* 
*يطربك حزني ويسعدك شقائي*
*سأرحل بعيد ولوحدي فقط  وأترك ورائي كل الحطام الذي ملأ نفسي*
*ما أنا صابرة فبقربك لاتزيدني إلا حزنا*
*محوت أجمل صور ذكرانا*
*فدعها على الأقل00000*
*وأتركها تموت وحدها من ذاكرتي*
*ولاتحطمها أكثر*
*فالحب معك أرض قاسية كلما زرعت فيها نبتة قتلتها أشواكك 000*
*كلما حاولت الأنبات أماتتها نارك0000*
*فعلى أي نار أصبر*
*نار ألمك00*
*أو نار قربك000*
*أو نار بعدك000*
*أو نار أهمالك000*
*فما حالي إلا نار 0000 كلما أنتقلت ذهبت لنار أخرى*
*حطبها دائم قلبي فأدواره لاتتغير*
*والرماد ماهو إلا أحزاني التي بدأت كبيرة علي 000*
*الحنان كلمة أضحك عليها عند سماعها أو حتى نطقها*
*أتساءل دائم لما قسوتك*
*ولكن في هذا اليوم* 
*الوقت غير مناسب لتدمع عيناي كي لايشمت بي*
*فغدا الحزن أكبر*
*فلن أبكي اليوم*
*والان أسمع فقط ياقلبي ونة اهاتي*



*أختكم*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*لوعة الحزن والأشتياق تحرق أوتار قلوبنا ومعها تنبض كلماتُنا حمم من الزفرات....*
*تلك هي حال كلماتكِ يا سيدة الكلام ( عيون لا تنام) دمت في حفظ الرحمان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فالحب معك أرض قاسية كلما زرعت فيها نبتة قتلتها أشواكك 000كلما حاولت الأنبات أماتتها نارك0000فعلى أي نار أصبر  نار ألمك00أو نار قربك000أو نار بعدك000أو نار أهمالك000 الله يعطيج العافية خيوة كلماتج حلوة وفي موقفها ومعناها معبرة ..

----------


## فرح

تسلم يدينك عزيزتي 
_عيون لاتنام_
همس كلماااتك لامست جدران قلبي 
وحروووفك تلامس واقعي 
كانك تجولت بين حجرات قلبي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
ولاحرمنا جمااال حروووفك وسحرها 
بنتظاااار بووح جديد مليء بالحب 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه 
فــــــــرح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شكرا أخي طائر أيلول على المرور الجميل 
شرفت صفحتي المتواضعة ببصمتك المميزة
فسلمت يمناك
لك مني أجمل تحية وتقدير
ودمت بخير
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يسلمك ويعافيك ويقويك أختي فرح
للأسف أختي العزيزة لم أتمنى لشخص ان يكون واقعة يشبه واقعي ولو بشيء بسيط
ولكن ما باليد حيلة
على العموم
شرفت صفحتي المتواضعة بمرورك المميز
فسلمت يمناك
لك مني أجمل تحية وتقدير
ودمت بخير
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يسلمك ويعافيك ويقويك أختي شذى الزهراء ( عيونج الحلوه من طيب اصلك عزيزيتي )
شكرا على المرور الجميل الذي اسعدني كثيرا
وأقولها مرة أخرى ليت كلماتي لم تكن في موقفها معك 
فتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دنيا واخرة
ودمت بخير
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## صدفة البحر

صاحبة الجواب  >> عيون لا تنام ..

احسست بكلماتك اختي وهي تدميني وتنبع من عيني انهار حزنٍ لا تتوقف .. عباراتك اشعرتني بالاسى ومعاناة اختٍ وفية .. لا اريدها ان تُجازى هكذا .. 
حروفها دوماً تبكي .. ومعاناتها تزيد مع الأيام إلى مأساة .. لا تستطيع حلها سوى ان تنسى كل ماجرى في حياتها وكأنه لا شيء .. وتمضي قُدماً نحو الامام لترى ما يصفع بوجهها من الآلام ..
جميلة حروفك و لكنها دائماً حزينة ..
فمتى ارى الابتسامة تشق طريقها إليك لأسعد برؤيتكٍ اختي ..؟!
اختي عيون لا تنام >>> لاتيأسي من الحياة .. فأنا هنا معكِ وإن لم اكن بجسدي  فلعلها كلماتي تزيدكِ قوة على تخطي هذه الاحزان ..

يسلوا الانامل التي خطت بإبداع هذه الكلمات ..
عسى ان نرى جديدكِ وليكن مُفرح بإذن الله ..
اختك الغالية صدوفه

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*عيون لاتنام*
*مأروع ما خطت أناملكِ* 
*وما أجمل ما كتبتِ من كلماتِ فلكِ مني كل تقدير واحترام ..*
*.*
*.*
*تحياتي* 
*فاطمية المكارم*

----------


## MOONY

خيتو عيو ن لاتنام 
بجد وبدون مجامله هذه الحروف كانت جميله ومعبره
واحس انها قريبه من معاناتي
الله يعطيكِ العافيه ويسلمك من كل شر
تحياتي لكِ
دمتي بود

----------


## إيلاف

غاليتي ..
أي حزن يعتريكِ .. وأي قلب صبور تحملين ..
كلمات أدمت قلبي .. وأبكت عيني ..
كم هي مؤثرة .. تعزف لحن الجراح بالقلب ..
دعائي وأمنياتي لكِ بالسعادة والراحه ..
كوني بخير .. إيلااااااف ..

----------


## القلب المرح

*آآهات أراها في كلماتك*
*حرة من القلب خارجه لتنطق لناكر الحب والعرفان* 
*يشعل الحب في القلب وبعدها يبتعد ليزيد نار الاشواق*
*ياليت الاشواق وحدها لكن الحزن والالم يرافقها* 
*يجازي الحب بالقساوة بعيدة عن اللين والحنان* 
*كانه يريد الانتقام من قلب احبه بصدق ووفاء*
*سلمت اناملك اختي الكريمة*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## Princess

*فعلى أي نار أصبر*
*نار ألمك00*
*أو نار قربك000*
*أو نار بعدك000*
*أو نار أهمالك000*
*فما حالي إلا نار 0000 كلما أنتقلت ذهبت لنار أخرى*


لا ادري لما الهبت احاسيسي هذه الكلمات.. لتكرار النار بها..؟؟ لا اظن.. ربما لدفء ولوعة الإحساس فيها.. 

سلم نبضك وحسك خيتي
واليا بالمزيد من اختلاجات روحك

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

اخت عيون لاتنام رائع هو قلمك في التعبيرر
الله يعطيك العافيه ويبعد عنك كل الم وضيق 
اتمني ان اقراء لك المزيد فكلماتك جدا جميله وتدخل القلب
موفقه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يسلمك ويعافيك ويقويك ياااارب* 
*تعقيبك يدل على إنسايتك ومدى حساسيتك بل يدل أكثر على طيبة قلبك وطيب أصلك*
*لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم*
*سلمت يمناك أختي العزيزة صدفة بحر*
*ودمت بخير*
*ودمت لي أخت وفية عزيزة*
*وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الروعة حضورك الجميل والمميز أختي العزيزة فاطمية المكارم*
*لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير* 
*سلمت يمناك أختي العزيزة* 
*ودمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
أختك
عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلي اسف لأنها كانت قريبة من معاناتك*
*تمنياتي لك بحظ أوفر وبالتوفيق والسعادة دنيا واخرة*
*والروعة حضورك الجميل والمميز أختي العزيزة موني*
*لاعدمناه* 
*لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير 
سلمت يمناك أختي العزيزة 
**ودمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
أختك
عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على الدعاء عزيزتي الأخت إيلاف*
*شكرا على المرور الجميل*
*لاعدمناه*
*لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير 
سلمت يمناك أختي العزيزة 
**ودمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
أختك
عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يسلمك ويعافيك ويقويك ياااارب* 
*كما أتمنى لك الموفقية دنيا واخرة أخي القلب المرح*
*شكرا على تشريفك صفحتي المتواضعة*
*وشكرا على التعقيب الأجمل*
*ودمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
أختك
عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على حسك المرهف أختي العزيزة أميرة المرح*
*وعلى تشريفك صفحتي المتواضعة
وشكرا على التعقيب الأجمل*
*سلمت يمناك أختي العزيزة 
**ودمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
أختك
عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يسلمك ويعافيك ويقويك ياااارب* 
*والروعة حضورك الجميل والمميز أختي العزيزة زهرة البنفسج* 
*لاعدمناه* 
*شكرا على الدعاء* 
*سلمت يمناك أختي العزيزة 
**ودمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
أختك
عيون لاتنام
*

----------


## سمر عامر

صباح الخير اخواني اخواتي اتمنى ان تستقبلوني كعضو جديد في المنتدى :embarrest:  (سمر عامر) وسلامات الى "عيون لا تنام" بجد كلمات جميله ومعبره اهنئك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا أخي سمر عامر بيننا كأخ عزيز* 
*أتمنى لك الراحة وإن تجد ماتتمناه بيينا*
*في إنتظار مشاركتك الأولى*
*على العموم الروعة حضورك*
*وتسلم يمناك* 
*شكرا على تشريفك صفحتي المتواضعة
وشكرا على التعقيب الأجمل
**ودمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن ورعايته
أختك
عيون لاتنام*

----------


## سمر عامر

تسلميلي اختي عيون لا تنام .... كيفك انشالله بخير 
حبيت احكيلك شغله انو انا بنت هههه بس مش عارفه ليش مكتوب بالملف الشخصي ذكر  
على العموم انا مبسوطه كتير بردك الجميل........ سلاماات....... رعاك الله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يسلمك أختي سمر* 
*مشكورة على السؤال عزيزتي وانا بخير الحمدلله*
*وإن شاء الله دوووووم مبسوطه* 
*ودمت بخير*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## اسير الخيال

يسلمووو خيتو عيون لاتنام

يعيطك الف عافية على الابداع

سلمت يمنك على الكلمات الجميلة

تحياتي اسير الخيال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يسلمك أخوي أسير الخيال ويقويك ويعافيك يااااارب
والأجمل هو حضورك المميز
شكرا على تشريفك صفحتي المتواضعة
ودمت بخير
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الحنان كلمة أضحك عليها عند سماعها أو حتى نطقها
*أتساءل دائم لما قسوتك*
*ولكن في هذا اليوم* 
*الوقت غير مناسب لتدمع عيناي كي لايشمت بي*
*فغدا الحزن أكبر*
*فلن أبكي اليوم*
*والان أسمع فقط ياقلبي ونة اهاتي*

*مدى متى اتريا تلك الكلمات* 
*لقد جعلتني حطاماً ورماداً بعد نار* 
*هل شقائي يفرحك* 
*هل بقائي يؤلمك* 
*هل انيني يضحك* 
*أم ماذا* 
*لما اشعلت لهيب الشوق* 
*هل تريد الضحك وانا بعز الامي* 
*ماذا تريد أذا* 
*اخبرني بالله عليك* 
*لاتصمت* 
*لاتضحك* 
*يكفي* 
*فلتصمت* 
*لقد اتعبتني بسمتك* 
*هل تريدني ان أرحل* 
*ام ذكرياتك ترحل* 
*اجبني ولاتصبح ذاء ينشر حتى يقضي عليي* 

*ارجوك* 


*****
*اهلاً أختاه عيون لاتنام* 
*ابكتني حروف وبالاخص ذكر النار فيها* 

*تجيدين التعبير بدقه وروعه كبيره* 
*الانها تخرج من القلب فتنطبع على تلك الورق* 
*ام سببها الحزن والتعب* 

*تصبري فالله لايهمل بل يمهل* 

*شكراً لكي على روعة تلك الحروف* 

*ولاتحرمينا من جديدك* 

*اتعذر على التاخير* 

*ودمتي على الصحة* 

*أخــاك* 
*جاسم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أخي الكريم أمير العاشقين كم أسعدني حضورك وتعليقك لحروف كلماتي
وكم أسعدني تشريفك لصفحتي المتواضعة
وضعت تساؤلات فعلا مؤلمة أسالها دائم لنفسي
هل شقائي يفرحك 
*هل بقائي يؤلمك* 
*هل انيني يضحك*
فشكرا على روعة الحضور 
لاعدمناه
ودمت بخير
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## اسير الهوى

عيون ساهرة بدموعها مجروحة مكتأبة لا تذوق الراحة ولا تنام

كم كان لحروفك عمق لطيف مكتويا بنار اشعلته

اسباب الغرام الالم والبعد والقرب والاهمال

عيون لم نتعود منك غير الابداع الحقيقي

فكوني بخير واهدئي واريحي اهذابك بغفوة تكسبها القوة والامل الجميل..

اخوك ياسر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخي الكريم ياسر شكرا على التعقيب الذي اخجلني فعلا*
*فسلمت أناملك وسلم قلبك من كل شر*
*سأنتظر وسأصبر حتى تأتي غفوة أو غفوااااات تريح أهدابي المتعبة*
*ربما أخي نلتها قبلا ولكننا نريدها ثانية*
*فشكرا مرة أخرى لتشريفك لصفحتي المتواضعة*
*ودمت بخير
أختك
عيون لاتنام*

----------

